# 1st time hunting turkeys



## sndhillshntr

I'm going to use my bow this spring (if I get drawn for a tag).

I'm looking at getting a groundblind, decoys, and calls. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chuck Smith

First off have you ever hunted turkeys before? If so same calls and decoys work fine.

But if not here are some recommendations. Blind I would get a Double Bull. Hands down the best hunting blind I have ever used. I have used the ameristeps, and primos (before they bought double bull). The double bull has the most room IMO.

Calls. Well if you have never called then this could be tricky with a bow. But get a good friction call (slate or box or the push button). Practice on them. The problem will be that you need to use your hands. So calling and then drawing your bow will be tricky...but can be done. Then get a mouth call. Learn and practice with this as well. But after you have gotten the hang of the other calls.

Decoys.... Get a couple of hen decoys and a strutting decoy. Or make the strutting one yourself. But what you need to do is draw that tom into 25 yards for your bow kill. While a gun can be a bit further. But what you need to do is place the strutting decoy with the back end facing away from your blind. Because toms want to make eye contact with the other tom. So they will have to walk close and around to get into that position. I typically put my decoys 10-15 yards away from my blind.

The rest will be trial and error. If you have any questions feel free to PM me or ask on this thread.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Nope, haven't hunted them before. Thanks for the info.

Yeah I want to get some calls now and start practicing. Don't know if I want to really spend over $150 on a blind though. May have to sacrifice some quality that way but right now that's what I could afford.


----------



## Chuck Smith

The ameristep, primos or less expensive blinds are fine. Just test them out to see if you have enough room for your draw before you purchase. But if you ever hunt out of a double bull....you won't go back.

Get the calls and start right away. Get a slate call or a box call. Since you will be in a blind the movement is not an issue with these style calls. YOu can buy starter packs for around $30. They have a slate call, mouth call and some sort of locator call. These are a good way to start out. Then I would recommend (you don't have too) buying the three pack of strikers for the slate call. Each striker makes a different sound or pitch. This way with three other strikers you can make your slate call sound like three different turkeys. You never know what pitch will tickle that toms fancy.

You can buy decoys in three packs or You can make a strutting style decoy cheaper than you can buy one. Find someone who turkey hunts and has made a fan that they would be willing to part with. Then just zip tie that to a couple of stakes. Buy a cheaper jake decoy and cut the back end off. Then stake the jake decoy in the ground and stake the fan behind it. I have made two of these one for me and one for my dad. Cost me about $30. I already had the tail fans.

Good Luck,
If you have any questions or anybody have any questions feel free to PM me.

Edit:
links to purchase some of the stuff i am talking about. You can get what ever brand you want but this is just to give you an idea of what I am talking about.

Call Pack:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Strikers:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

Decoys:
Three Pack
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true


----------



## sndhillshntr

Newbie question of the day:

what is the purpose of the owl and crow calls?

I did pick up a mouth call and friction call. Gander has a nice 3 pack of decoys for $40 too that I'm looking at.


----------



## Chuck Smith

The owl calls, crow calls, coyote calls, peacock calls, etc. They are locator calls. You can blow on them to try and "shock" gobble a tom with out giving your location away with a hen call.

I use them in the morning to try and get toms to gobble on the roost. Then this way you can get closer to them with out giving any hen calls. I do this typically 20-30 mins or so from sunrise if the toms are not gobbling on the roost by themselves. Typically in the spring the Toms will sound off on the roost about 30-45 mins or so from sunrise. So I give them a chance to sound off on thier own before I go with a locator call.

The reason why not to use a hen call is a tom will remember where that call is coming from and they will focus on it and will sometime go to that call even though you have moved. I was hunting turkeys in SD one year. Gave a series of yelps....thought I heard a gobble in the distant but was not 100% sure. So I moved about 150 yards. Gave another series of yelps. Tom hammered a gobble at me. So I set up. The bird went right were I did my first series even though I was closer where I was set up. Just something to think about.

One thing about turkey hunting is you learn something new every time out in the woods. That is why I love it so much.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Got my Unit 37 tag.  nice


----------



## Chuck Smith

Now go get them.....good luck! I also got drawn in MN.... Second season....I cant wait!


----------



## dsm16428

Chuck Smith said:


> But what you need to do is place the strutting decoy with the back end facing away from your blind. Because toms want to make eye contact with the other tom. So they will have to walk close and around to get into that position. I typically put my decoys 10-15 yards away from my blind.


While I definitely agree with you on the "no more than 10-15 yards away" for the deeks thing (I like mine no further than 10 yards), I would have to say that if you are going after a tom with archery tackle, you would want the strutting or half-strutting tom deek facing your shooting port on the blind. This will give you the safest shot, with the widest margin for error. What I mean is that he (the tom) will almost always circle and try to face off with another gobbler, and, if he is in strut, there is WAY more opportunity to draw your bow unnoticed. Plus, it gives you a great aiming point...right in the center of the um...pooper :-? at the base of his fan. He wont know what hit him! Further more if he drops out of strut, you have yet another of the "safe shots"...high in the back, through the vitals. You'll either anchor him right there with a spine/vitals hit, or, he wont go far with a broadhead thru his pump house!! :thumb: The addition of a submissive hen about a yard in front of the tom deek at about a 90 degree angle to the tom will drive most DOMINANT gobblers _CRAZY_!! :******: This set up has worked wonders for me over the past 15 years or so, with a couple of my birds being taken at only 3 yards!! Talk about an addrenalin rush!! At ten yards or less, you can even attempt that "impossible shot"...the head shot!! He'll be so engrosed in whoopin on your deek that he won't see it commin!! Plus you will either get an INSTANT kill...or miss him completely. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## t.crawford714

free info without making a thread! Thanks guys lol :beer:

I went spring turkey last year and I heard a bird and starting calling (like usual....I think lol) and about 5 minutes later I heard a bird behind me also....I was stilling calling and like 20 minutes later they were gobbling about the same spot....They walked around me and met each other!!! I was kinda mad....Anyone ever have this happen to them? lol


----------



## sndhillshntr

May not need the blind. Dad took some pictures of a couple toms off the end of his sidewalk. Could just shoot them from the porch I guess. At least I know where they are.


----------



## Chuck Smith

tcrawford....

That has happened to me alot. What I have started to do to combat that is get real agressive with my calling. Start to really get after it with cutting and aggressive yelping. Sound like the dominate hen. ALso try this.....*********ONLY IF YOU KNOW YOU ARE THE ONLY PERSON HUNTING THE PROPERTY******** is use a gobble call. This might make them come back to take a look and possible start a fight.

I have typically had this happen early in the seasons or early seasons. Because by this time toms are not yet full into the breeding mood (in some areas..... also depends on weather) So they hang out in bachlor groups like bucks. Then I also find it can happen late in the season as well (when most of the hens are breed)....again it seems the toms group up.

Good luck....only 4 weeks until I start my turkey fix for the spring!


----------



## t.crawford714

I am the only person hunting this property (unless someone is on there illegally....) I take it the yelping and stuff is with mouth calls? I will look more into the gobbler call....do you happen to have a link or know what they are called? I have to go out, buy a new mouth call because the ones I have gag me even after trimming, or do I need to trim it more? Sorry for hi-jacking your thread sndhillshntr....but I suppose this gives you more info as well


----------



## sndhillshntr

No problem. I've had the same issue with the mouth calls. Not really sure what I'm doing. Has to be something on YouTube for instruction... 




Primos makes a smaller mouth call that eliminates the gag reflex.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You can make the "cutting" type call with any call. It is just easier with mouth calls IMO. The gobble call you can buy from primos or other manufactures. It is a shaker style call. You just shake it and it will make a gobble sound....well a "Jake" gobble....so not to distinct and dominate. One that the toms will try to run off. ;-)

Primos makes a good beginner mouth call called the "dome" style. They have a green dome that will help place the call in the right spot in your mouth. They are fine calls but I don't like them because the latex is flimsy for my style of calling and when I use them it makes too high of pitched calls.

Any other questions just ask.


----------



## t.crawford714

I found the gobbler call....for the "dome" ones do I want doubles or triples? Which would be easiest for a beginner? I might get one of those and then a youth call to see if that fits me better....plus I figured out why it was gagging me so much... I had the call in backwards :lol: yeah i know sad isn't it?


----------



## blhunter3

sndhillshntr said:


> May not need the blind. Dad took some pictures of a couple toms off the end of his sidewalk. Could just shoot them from the porch I guess. At least I know where they are.


In my opinion turkey are the dumbest bird out there and you should have a pretty good chance of getting one. Just don't over think it.


----------



## t.crawford714

blhunter3 said:


> sndhillshntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> May not need the blind. Dad took some pictures of a couple toms off the end of his sidewalk. Could just shoot them from the porch I guess. At least I know where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion turkey are the dumbest bird out there and you should have a pretty good chance of getting one. Just don't over think it.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but don't they have like really good eyesight? I don't personally use a blind, just camo and a tree


----------



## sndhillshntr

blhunter3 said:


> sndhillshntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> May not need the blind. Dad took some pictures of a couple toms off the end of his sidewalk. Could just shoot them from the porch I guess. At least I know where they are.
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion turkey are the dumbest bird out there and you should have a pretty good chance of getting one. Just don't over think it.
Click to expand...

 :lol: 
I was being pretty sarcastic on that one...


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I found the gobbler call....for the "dome" ones do I want doubles or triples? Which would be easiest for a beginner? I might get one of those and then a youth call to see if that fits me better....plus I figured out why it was gagging me so much... I had the call in backwards :lol: yeah i know sad isn't it?


Ok I had to laugh at that one.....but on the dome calls or any mouth calls. I have everything from single to quad reeds. Each one will make a different pitch. I personally would start with a single or double. It all depends on how much vibration you can handle. (leave out the sick comments please). But I started on a quaker boy single reed old raspy hen. Still use it to this day. But get one that is comfy and just practice. You will drive people crazy. I still practice in my truck....when I am alone. ;-)


----------



## t.crawford714

:lol: I brought an old ripped one to school today...teacher turns around...I would try to cluck a few times...they would look I would close my mouth lol I am trying to decide what one of these I want to try to find at Gander Mountain next friday.... https://shop.primos.com/c-35-paks.aspx


----------



## sndhillshntr

Got my blind set up this afternoon. You can see where my stakes are for the decoys. The turkeys roost in the trees by that little rise in the distance. Hope to call them over in the morning.


----------



## sndhillshntr

Well I had one at 30 yards yesterday that I just shaved with the arrow. He was right by the pocket gopher mounds in the picture above. Here's a picture from the video we took.


----------



## t.crawford714

He looks like a pretty nice bird. Go get 'em!


----------



## Chuck Smith

He ducked the arrow.

Nice bird I hope you get another chance at him!

Go get them!


----------



## sndhillshntr

Chuck Smith said:


> He ducked the arrow.
> 
> Nice bird I hope you get another chance at him!
> 
> Go get them!


I did last night, had two come a bit after 7pm. Shot into his chest at 20yrds, which didn't seem to do much so I re-nocked and put another into him broadside at 30yrds. That arrow stayed in him for 50yrds and then fell out full of feathers. I don't think I got any penetration. 65# bow with 340 arrows should do it, but I think those Rage heads held me back. That Saturday turkey was more of a bad shot on my part I think, but these two shots both thumped when it hit the bird but it didn't phase him. No blood and I tracked, followed him for 1/2 mile and he was walking fine. At least I know I can bring them in and get shots off. And I had my 4yr old son with too, so he got a kick out of it and a bunch of feathers to take home to mom, along with the ticks.


----------



## Chuck Smith

I don't know anything about turkey hunting bow equipment. But I would think using a fixed blade would penetrate more into the feathers than a mechanical. But others could know more than I on this subject.

I am glad you had your 4 year old with you. He might be hooked. ;-)


----------



## sndhillshntr

Chuck Smith said:


> I don't know anything about turkey hunting bow equipment. But I would think using a fixed blade would penetrate more into the feathers than a mechanical. But others could know more than I on this subject.
> 
> I am glad you had your 4 year old with you. He might be hooked. ;-)


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking to. Going to use a different head next time out. And yeah he's hooked. He made a ground blind out of play chairs and was pretending to shoot turkeys around the family room


----------



## Chuck Smith

> Yeah, that's what I'm thinking to. Going to use a different head next time out. And yeah he's hooked. *He made a ground blind out of play chairs and was pretending to shoot turkeys around the family room*


That is fricken awesome! I hope you got a picture of it. ;-) :beer: :thumb:


----------



## sndhillshntr

I didn't but I got this in my blind:


----------



## Chuck Smith

That is an awesome picture. Congrats. Even if you don't score on a bird.....this would be considered one great hunt!


----------



## DeerReaper

IF YOU EVER GET THE CHANCE TO BUY A GILLI SUIT (ALLOW FOR DEPRIE TO STICK TO IT) LAY ON THE GROUND VERY STILL WITH A GOOD MEDIUM BLADE KNIFE IN ONE HAND. DO A COUPLE OF HEN YELPS AND WAIT FOR THE TOM TO WALK RIGHT BY YOU. VERY QUICKLY REACH OUT GRAB HIS LEG WRESTLE HIM TO THE GROUND AND HACK OF HIS HEAD.

DO NOT DO IT!!! I REPEAT "DO NOT TRY THIS"!!!

THOSE LIL' ****S ARE MEAN AS HELL AND THE KNOBS ON THOSE WINGS FEEL LIKE A GROWN MAN HITTING YOU IN THE FACE AND THAT BEAK IS SHARP. I GOT OUT OF IT WITH A FEW SCRAPES AND BRUISES. ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY HUNTING TURKEY SILENT LIKE, UPCLOSE AND PERSONNEL. THEY SAY YOU GET AN ADRENALIN RUSH WITH A BOW OR GUN, BUT I WILL SAY THAT WAS THE BIGGEST RUSH I HAVE EVER HAD! I'M PRETTY SURE IF ANYONE SAW IT IT MIGHT HAVE LOOKED LIKE A MONKEY TRYING TO HUMP A FOOTBALL OR A RICH GIRL FIGHT SWINGING EACH OTHER BY THEIR HAIR! ALL IN ALL I HAD A GREAT TIME AND I CAN SAY, "I HAVE DONE THAT".


----------

